# do you go out when its -35 and -40



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

i was just looking at the weather today and saw the wind was down but it is also around -35 with the wind, i was just wondering if any of you guys go out and how you walk a mile or 2 without your lungs blowin up. Or another problem i had was i walk couple hundred yards and i would break a sweat and when i sat down that sweat froze which also cuts my hunts short.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If the wind aint blowin, than -35 is my idea of a good time.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm with Jack. You can handle those temps if there is little wind. Sometimes it's hard to do but you just need to find the right layering so you don't sweat when your walking and freeze when you sit.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I have found that on a clear cold (-30 or below) morning with little wind the sound from calling will carry alot farther and you may have to wait a liitle longer before changing locations. With the technology involved in todays clothing it is fairly easy to be warm and dry in those conditions.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I think the wind is the big question mark. At those temps, any significant wind makes things miserable, however with little to no wind, the coyotes get very hungry. They have to eat more to keep the metabolism up in the cold weather, so they come in easier. You just have to dress right. My biggest trouble is keeping my fingers warm. I use 2 chemical hand warmers in each glove, and then keep them in my pockets until needed.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

The weather does not stop me. I love yote hunting in the extreme cold, but I usually bait the buggers when it is consitantly cold.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree.

I love the cold. It keeps people at home on the couch, keeps the snowmobilers away, etc. As long as my hands and feet are warm, I'm OK. Papapete and xdeano can back up my feet being warm. I just break out the "bigfoots". Its the hands I have to watch. LOL


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

cold + wind= very cold 
cold + no wind= perfect coyote weather


----------



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

ok i have another question, here in North Dakota what is your idea of little wind. The days of 0-5 mph are very few and far between.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I consider 10 mph or less to be great!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If its less than 5, im in heaven! Less than 10 is great. Less than 15 is doable. At 20 it gets tough. Over 20 I stay home unless I HAVE to hunt, like a tournament.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bbj

I will close off my hunting about the same as you there, unless I am out on an overnight trip and the second day is windy (20+). If I paid to travel I'm hunting no matter what!


----------



## 223 widow maker (Nov 26, 2008)

if im alive and can walk and carry a gun il be out. I call this hard core!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> If I paid to travel I'm hunting no matter what!


 :beer:

Sounds like most of my trips out west! :lol:

Five days this year out there, had about 1.5 days of decent calling weather. 30-45mph winds. Pretty sure I froze my left ear, its pretty ugly right now.

I am a big supporter of "hunt smarter, not harder" though.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I sure do go out. On my sled or in my fish house. Forget hunting, it's to cold.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> I am a big supporter of "hunt smarter, not harder" though.


I wish I did more of that. I'm a glutton for punishment. It's the distance runner in me. :lol:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

distance runners are crazy.....


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Doesn't normally get that cold in my part of Michigan but if it did I would go out.
I'm a firm believer in layering right, not wallowing the snow, useing a back pack and the right caliber for the wind.
Next week is looking real good here according to the long range forcast. Low teens to single digets and snow.

 Al


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

nosib said:


> distance runners are crazy.....


That's right! :rock:


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

to keep warm without breaking a sweat remember: less is more. the clothes you have on to keep you warm on a stand are going to insulate you way more than you think when you're moving. you can try walking into your stand while packing your jacket or other top layers of clothes. thats what i do. if your feet get cold easily, here's a trick i picked up when working on the rig. put your first layer of socks on, and over them put a plastic grocery bag. tie the bag around your ankle and then put your heavy socks on. if you do this when your feet are warm it works like a dream. and it's cheap. you can do the same with your hands with vinyl gloves.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

moneyshot27

That bag trick you are talking about: You would think that would just trap moisture in and make you clammy and cold. Not quite sure about that.

For my feet I put on a base layer acrylic or wool sock, then put on a heavy wool sock, then my "bigfoot" boots. They are called Cabeleas Predator Extreme Pack Boots. They have a felt liner, followed by about 1000 grams on Thinsulate. At 30 below your feet are nice and toasty.

Here they are:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The bag trick works. Used to do it when we were kids using hand-me-down crappy boots.

Keeps the outer insulating layers from getting wet. Sure your base layer and foot get clammy, but they stay warm as the thicker insulating layers dont get wet.

But if you use bunny boots, you dont have to worry about moisture ruining the insulating layers.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

a big part of the bag trick is that it prevents wind from blowing through. even a light 20 mph wind can make a huge difference. those boots you're talking about are definately the way to go. the bag trick works real well for those who aren't die hard enough to get the boots or simply can't afford them.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah the boots were spendy but worth it. I got them 2 or 3 years ago and only wear them hunting. They don't get to snowblow or sled with the boy or anything like that. They were my Christmas present once.


----------



## j elky (Nov 8, 2007)

Okay, so cold an no wind is perfect. Do you go out during the daylight hours under such conditions or strictly nighttime?

Jeff


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Daytime.

Ive just never understood this infactuation everyone has with night calling.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I love it when it's that cold! So cold you don't know if the truck's going to start up again between sets is great, lol. I don't mind it so much because I dress warm, in light weight layers. As far as the lungs thing, I wrap a piece of an old fleece blanket around my face so it keeps my face warm and moisture around my mouth. Bring a lot of charpstick, because as soon as it comes off you're going to need it, but to me it gets essential when it's that cold. If you're going 200 yards and breaking a sweat you're working to hard. Slow down. You don't need to sprint to your spots between sets. Think of it like you're doing a spot and stalk, but there's no animal you can clearly see. They're there, but you don't want them to see you so you take it slow and hopefully see them before they see you, or smell you if you're stinky and sweaty.


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

I hear it's -30 up in North Dakota, who's going out hunting today? Who is going to walk the walk. Looks to me like everyone said they'd go out...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I wish I was out right now! I made a set one morning this week, -24 or so.

Stupid work. :******:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

ILcoyote_amateur said:


> I hear it's -30 up in North Dakota, who's going out hunting today? Who is going to walk the walk. Looks to me like everyone said they'd go out...


I am sure most of the ones who said that are in the same boat as me. We want to go out, but have to work to support our families.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't walk that walk or talk that talk. My limit is about -15 with no wind. Any colder than that and my hands can't take it. Touch any metal and it's instant pain for me.

But, when I was young(er) I'd get out there at -25. I was also dumb(er) then too.


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

I hear ya guys, work is an unfortunate evil. I wish I could hunt today, but instead i'm on here poking the ND hunters. oke:

Tonight would be a great night to get out -17 here in IL; i'm still young and fearless (or dumb whatever you call it :lol: ). I can see the yotes come a runnin.... oh well only 1 more day until the weekend!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Right now I wish I was sitting in a field. It's -20 and no wind here in Buffalo but my friend has all my shells in his car  I've got my guns, but nothing to shoot out of them!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

What the heck weasle you need to leave those shells in the gun! Then that won't happen.


----------

